# Two Blondes...



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Carol and Donna, were doing some carpenter work on a Habitat for Humanity house. Carol, who was nailing down house siding, would reach into her nail pouch, pull out a nail and either toss it over her shoulder or nail it in.

Donna, figuring this was worth looking into, asked, 'Why are you throwing those nails away?'

Carol explained, 'When I pull a nail out of my pouch, about half of them have the head on the wrong end and I throw them away.'

Donna got completely upset and yelled, 'You moron! Those nails aren't defective! They're for the other side of the house!'


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Very old _Moron_ joke.

Hmmm...


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Good one. lol


----------

